# Anybody fish the Tetra 12 Angler?



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

I was wondering if anybody fished the Tetra 12 angler? Right now, its on my short list. Nothing recent in the forum. Thanks


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I'm going to take this as nobody fishes tetra angler. That in itself tells me something.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

A lot of bay/gulf fishers here and 12' is just a tad short for the dual purpose. If you're gonna stick to flat water, probably a good choice.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm thinking I'll probably stick to bay fishing. I'm also thinking its light and easy to toss in my truck. So, basically if I stick to the bay I should be good. If I want the gulf, no good, get bigger. I'd suspect the weather/water in the bay could go bad quickly. 12' will work, 13-14' would be safer.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

A 12 foot yak is enough for the gulf, I've never heard of Tetra.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

The tetra might work out well then. Tetra 12 angler is an ocean kayak. It's on the light side with a weight capacity of only 300-350. It also has the mod pod.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

12ft is good for anything. I fish mostly offshore and have a tarpon 120. If I fished inshore I would be more concerned about standing and sight fishing.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

all of you comfortable with a 12' in the gulf, grats. Someone new to yaking I wouldn't suggest less than 13. Can it be done? Sure! Should you? well...


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

I rented out a 10' sit in vapor angler from paddlesports yesterday and tried 2 hours worth of kayak fishing within two miles of dog beach. I can gurantee my research into what kayak to purchase will continue because I loved it. I am, however, sun burnt and my RT arm hurts. Whatever I do get, I have no intention of even thinking about the gulf until I can fish the bay at ease. I'm also thinking 12' is a minimum.


----------

